# Getting room/nursery ready. When's the right time?????



## Loulah ♥ (Apr 29, 2010)

As with most of you, my hubby and I have waited a long time to get to this point (7 years for us).  We are currently in Stage 2 and have a panel date booked for September.  
We will need to empty out one of our spare rooms and give a fresh coat of paint before we think about decorating for our future child's arrival.  When is the right time to do this?  I feel I don't want to get started in case it jinxes us by doing it to early    but I also like to be prepared! 
I am aware that we possibly might have a longer wait as we are looking to be matched with a young baby.
Its so hard, I want to get excited and decorate away, we've waited soooooooooooooo long for this, BUT something is holding me back!!! xxx


----------



## Macgyver (Oct 27, 2008)

We did our room after approval panel. We were going for siblings and had one room already done neutral but the small room wasn't quite finished. We ended up falling in love with a singley so glad we only did get around to doing the one room.
Will have to do the other when we go for another lo in a year or so.


----------



## Loulah ♥ (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks for the replies.  Ok, so I think I should at least start sorting the room!  Its just so hard, we have wanted this for so long I don't want to risk getting hurt again I guess.


----------



## Loulah ♥ (Apr 29, 2010)

And congrats on your LOs xxx


----------



## Barbados Girl (Jul 7, 2012)

Our link's family finder told us not to do it until after matching panel as technically you should not. She is known to be a stickler though! I am already falling in love with my link so am trying to hold the emotions in check and I think decorating would push me over the edge!


----------



## Loulah ♥ (Apr 29, 2010)

Yes maybe its actually easier to do the decorating before a link, otherwise Barbados Girl it can be too emotional when you have a specific child in mind.  Good luck with everything!  It looks like you didn't wait too long for a match for a younger baby......we've been warned it could take ages!


----------



## Barbados Girl (Jul 7, 2012)

Loulah, no, but we fall into the harder to place category, child matching wise as we are dual heritage (black/white mix). There are more children (even babies) than adopters that reflect their identities in the case of black and dual heritage children. I sort have had the opposite problem in matching terms, it all got a bit overwhelming.  Pumperkin, hope you are doing well x


----------



## becs40 (Apr 9, 2013)

Loulah I know what you mean! We're at panel 1st September and it's been a real dilemma. We're nearly at the end of hs and have had this week off so decided we needed to hit the health and safety list at least. So we had a trip to kiddicare for stair gates, drawer and cupboard locks etc and I faced my toughest challenge yet! The pushchair I have my heart set on they are no longer going to be doing so they had a brand new one with £200 off and a free carry cot ( not sure we would get any use for that anyway but could be sold on if not). I decided I couldn't buy it as part of me felt it was tempting fate but another part of me wanted the enjoyment of buying it because we then had a concrete reason too. It would have felt a real anticlimax buying it now in the "hope" we will use it.
We have cleared out our spare room ready as it needs to be re plastered and painted so we will be doing that then just customising with the sticky wall decals you can get now when we're at least linked.


----------



## littlepoppy86 (Feb 14, 2014)

We took a gamble an did everything in Jan, aproval panel feb an matching panel may. 

We brought clothes for a boy 12-18, decorated the room unisex, brought a unisex pushchair etc...

I loved being able to show our links SW his completed room  

Risky I know but I think sometimes you should allow yourself to dive in head first! 

We didn't put the photo of the cot in our profile as didn't want to look like we aSsumed we'd have a baby x


----------



## millie:) (Feb 12, 2013)

To be honest i decorated during stage 1 social worker didnt seem to mind all she said was don't get cot until you know what type your potential child will be in I mean we painted bright colours which would suit either sex put nice pictures on wall bought wardrobes shelves etc personally it helped keep me motivated and sane during the process of adoption but in hindsight I'm glad we were very organised because we were linked and matched with a child a few weeks before panel and matching Panel followed not long after panel and we met our little one five days after matching panel, my thought was well if we don't get through the adoption process yes it will be distressing but  I have had fun buying and doing up room it is risky though and its everyone's personal choice , I bought the bugg half way through stage 2 it was on sale and kerpt it at in laws until we had been to matching panel when they said yesthe first thing I did was go and pick it up x have fun decorating when you feel readyx


----------



## Loulah ♥ (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks ladies.  Didn't have a chance to log on over the weekend.  Well we decided that thinking about paint colours and what we might do is enough for us for the meantime.  So we had a nice afternoon of looking up nursery ideas online.
We have family coming to stay shortly and will need the room for them, then after they leave we will start the decorating.  I am officially excited now


----------

